# Huge Tkbtrading.com Haul



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's all the pigments I got from tkbtrading.com: 







Swatches of them all will be in the swatch forum under TKB swatches.

And here's some close ups:

The Irish collection:






The Metallic collection:






The Travel to collection:






Reds and Browns:






Purples:






Greens:






Blues:


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 15, 2010)

nice!!!


----------



## summerblue (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice!  Thanks!


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome! I can't wait for my own order to come in!


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome, they all look so pretty! This may seem silly, but do you apply them straight from the packet, or mix them with anything?


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow very nice! I want to place an order now too! I'm going to check out your swatches.


----------



## Medusamane (Jun 15, 2010)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Awesome, they all look so pretty! This may seem silly, but do you apply them straight from the packet, or mix them with anything?_

 
Haha that's not silly. I had the same question. But all of my swatches in the swatch forum were just over UDPP and they seemed to stick pretty well. But just in case I bought some talc from tkb and I mixed a 1/4 tsp with a full tsp to make it stick better. I wore one shadow all day today and it still looks like I just put it on. Hope that helps!


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice!  I want to get some now!


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...now now I want some too


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 19, 2010)

They look so pretty!  But I hate pigments in baggies.  They make such a mess when I transfer them to jars (which I must do).


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Excellent haul!  I hauled 14 pigments/micas a couple weeks ago.  I need to post those swatches, too!

Oh, a few of your pictures are a little large, so you'll want to resize those, please. No larger than 640 wide x 800 high.  Thank you!


----------



## kimmietrinh (Jun 19, 2010)

Such pretty colors!


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ooh nice! I love getting pigments, so many different ways to use them!


----------



## coppertone (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice! The metallic collection looks amazing!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice haul hope you enjoy


----------



## elmundodemary (Jun 24, 2010)

colorful haul! love it!


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 26, 2010)

They all look so pretty!  I keep putting off ordering from them. I must do it soon now!


----------



## Caderas (Jun 28, 2010)

*jaw drop* gorgeous!!


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 28, 2010)

do you keep them in their baggies, or press them?


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLAMORandGORE* 

 
_do you keep them in their baggies, or press them?_

 
I actually bought some of the tall profile jars (Tall Profile Jars) which look like the mac pigment original jars and put all the pigments in them. I couldn't stand the bags and I don't think pressing them gives them as good as a color payoff.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 29, 2010)

Soo many beautiful colors!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 14, 2010)

Those are cool. I'm go to have to check out that site.


----------

